# Hypo Hyper what is it?



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Had TT on 12/03/2013. Lots of posts on her from me so won't repeat. My problem is I have been feeling kind of anxious and air hunger past 2 weeks. Last labs on 3/10/14

TSH 0.75 (0.49-4.67)

Ft4 1.15 (0.61-1.60)

Ft3 3.59 (2.50-3.90)

At that point taking levothyroxine 75mcg. Had my labs repeated 2 days ago due to the anxiety and air hunger.

TSH 2.97

Ft4 1.04

Ft3 3.70

Labs are In the normal range so I am wondering if this is my problem or not? Any ideas? Can't decide if the anxiety is causing the air hunger or the air hunger is causing the anxiety! lol Whats coming first the chicken or the egg! Any insight would b great to hear. have a blessed day to all!!

Debby :hugs:


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Debby,

Your labs do look good but one thing I notice is the FT-3 is significantly higher in range than your FT-4 and maybe that is your issue.

You look to be a "super converter" of your levothyroxine. Call your doctor before making any medication changes and what I would suggest trying is below.

My only suggestion would be to maybe try and 1/2 a pill one day a week or completely skip a pill one day a week for a week or 2 and see if you feel better.

I have alot of anxiety if my FT's get too high and the only thing I can see is maybe you are slightly higher than your body needs to be.

What other supplements are you taking?


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks lovkln for your response. It seems my FT3 has always been right on the edge of high normal and once slightly over. Even with the hashimotos. My endo said something about the protein but I didn't understand it. I don't take any supplements at all. The only other thing I take is Metformin 500mg. twice a day. My TSH is slowly creeping up. If I skip a pill wont that make my TSH go up which will make me more on the hypo side? This is so confusing!! When I had my TSH checked right after surgery it was 23. I was put on 100 MCG of levo. 4 weeks later my TSH was 1.49! I thought that was a huge drop in a short time. I was then put on 88 mcg because I was starting to have some palpitations. 4 weeks later I was 0.13! Dropped to 75 mcg. 4 weeks later I was 0.75. Still on the 75 mcg and 6 weeks later am now a TSH of 2.97. Just don't know what to do. The anxiety is almost constant but not bad. Just that anxious feeling in my stomach. No heart involvement. Not yet anyway. Feel like I need to take a deep breath every few min though. Makes me nuts!! Guess I will give it a few more days and hope it goes away. Thanks for your input. have a great day!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry for asking...but did you have cancer? If not, no sense in getting hung up with TSH.

My free t3 tends to be high-ish, too...even with Hashi's. I think as long as your free t3 doesn't get too high and you feel ok, don't spend too much time worrying about TSH.


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Joplin no I didn't have cancer. I don't care much about the numbers but I just suddenly started feeling anxious and air hunger which I thought was odd. I had the air hunger back when I was hypo and then the anxiety when I was hyper but never both at the same time. I have heard that after a TT you can still fluctuate for awhile. Is that true and if so I am thinking I am too far out for that. What do you guys think? Thanks for all your input!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ah, gotcha.

I'm not totally sure, but I will say that it took me a good 18 months to feel normal and stabile. I know that's not helpful NOW...but hopefully this will pass soon.


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks! I hope you are right. Time will tell I guess. :hugs:


----------

